# NE Ohio Public Hunting Area



## TheSportsGuyDM

I'm not new to northeast Ohio, or Ohio in general, but I am finally in the position to pull the bow out of the closet and get back into my tree stand. I grew up in central Ohio and had plenty of private and public hunting areas, but am looking for which public places are good up here. I live in Akron and am looking for any advice as to good places to bow hunt at the state parks that allow it in NE Ohio. Any and all advice is helpful.


----------



## JRod920

Grand River in Northern Trumbull County is going to be your best bet. I hunt there maybe 10 times a season and 90&#37; of the time see deer. Gun season gets a little wild up there with the "Orange Army" stomping around but it also gets the deer moving. Check it out on the ODNR website.


----------



## Header

Go to http://www.wildlifeohio.com/ and look under the third link for public lands and maps. It's the third catagory down.


----------



## Bigun

Header said:


> Go to http://www.wildlifeohio.com/ and look under the third link for public lands and maps.


www.wildohio.com ?


----------



## powerstrokin73

There's West Branch and Berlin in Portage County that are both pretty good for bow hunting, but watch out it gets a little crazy for gun season. PM me if you're interested and i'll tell ya some good spots there is also some really good hunting down around Atwood Lake in depending how far you want to drive


----------



## sam kegg

from akron ... 76 east to 14. get off go right and you will see the signs. takes you to some of the west branch hunting area, seen three nice size doe there last weekend, wasnt that busy


----------

